# Where to by Live Bait- Wrightsville Beach



## HQQKEM (Nov 18, 2003)

My son and I are heading down this week-end for some Pier/ Masonboro Inlet time. Looking to catch Reds, Blues, Flounder / anything that will bite other than pinfish. Anyone know Where in Wilmington / Wrightsville Beach can I buy some live finger mullet?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

most tackle shops sell mud minnows, not mullet. If you want to get some you'll prolly need to catch them yourself in a creek somewhere or off the pier, you migth even be able to get some int he surf from the beach


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

go down to the south end of wrightsville at the inlet. at low tide you can walk along the wall with a cast net and usually catch finger mullet. they seem to be on the shallow lefthand side, while on the right there will be tons and tons of pinfish. also try some grubs and mirror lures around sunrise and sunset there near the wall for trout.


----------



## surffisherman (Nov 20, 2003)

UNCDub,

I fish around wb and go to uncw. I tried for some trout this morning on the wall a masonboro and had no luck. This was the first time i had fished masonboro in a couple weeks. I had been going to masons inlet. I fished with a green grub. It was low tide when I was out there. What tide do you usually catch them on? and what baits? Any advice to catching some specs would be great. I haven't caught one this fall.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

surffisherman,

i've yet to get into the specks this year either. i hooked one last week just to the left of johnnie mercer pier in the surf but he got off as i pulled him through the breakers . i've seen a couple guys who've caught them there at the wall on mirror lures, but i've mainly been trying grubs (green, white w/ pink tail) and fin-s lures. hopefully as soon as this water cools down a bit more they will show up in some numbers.

what year are you at UNCW? catch me on IM (nodook4me13) if you want.


----------

